# Cat wont stop scratching my couch



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

I have tried everything from sprays, tape and squirt bottles for my cat and she will not stop ruining my couch. I even have a scratching post with cat nip and one with out. I have soft claws or w/e those nail cap things are and she still does it and is still ruining my couch. Does anyone have any other ideas how to get her to stop? I dont want to declaw her but its to the point where either she gets declawed or she goes as my other half doesnt want to replace the couch unless we declaw or get rid of her...

Ideas? I could care less, but DH doesnt like it lol


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

Declaw before returning to shelter (thats a death sentence for many cats), but there are still plenty of options.

You can try soft paws if their temperament permits you to handle their paws. Just go a little slow though and don't try to do too many at once. 

You could also just try getting a couch cover, unless that would really mess up your decor. There are some surfaces which are just cat crack, and no matter how hard I try there is no preventing them from scratching my indoor door mats and office chair. It must feel SOO good. I tried putting a towel over it and then put the turbo scratcher, vertical one, and cat tree next to it, and they just pull the towel off and go to town! You'd think after getting squirted enough, they'd learn, but nope. Rascals! 

My cats don't respond to catnip well, but you can also try putting that on approved surfaces if yours do. edit: oops, missed you already thought of that. doh.

Regular clipping also seems to reduce their scratching instinct some. I figure its like me, the longer my nails are, the more I want to bite them, so I keep them short.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I would also get a couch cover. 

Our new cat LOVES to scratch our leather furniture and my boyfriend is going insane, but he knows that I would move out with her and Sinatra before I get rid of the cat or declaw her. I am planning on trying the things you already tried, and the couch cover was my final option in my plan.

I am sorry you are having such a hard time. I hope you find a solution that betters the situation for everyone.


----------



## azcat (Oct 10, 2010)

I second the couch cover. Or you could keep her out of the room with the couch. 

Also, (IMO) it's just a couch. My cat doesn't like traditional scratching posts either. He scratches the door frame of my bathroom, he's gone all the way through it in one part. I wish he'd scratch on my furniture, but either way it's no big deal because both of those things are easily replaceable. 

In 10-20 years you're not going to have memories of your awesome couch, but I bet you'll have plenty of memories of your kitty.


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

Depends on how awesome the couch is.  In all seriousness though, I'm glad that my cats have no interest in the couch I inherited from my grandmother on her passing.

Its silk covered, I assume very expensive, and over 70 years old with beautiful wood work on the solid piece legs.

They don't even mind my leather couch, and at $3600 from Danish Inspirations, I need it to last 10 years with my meager salary! If I had a destructive kitty, and all the regular redirection and control options failed, laser declaw surgery would be a better option than never being able to own anything nice IMO and giving up the cat to the shelter isn't very healthy for the cat to say the very least.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

It would be helpful to know a few things. Where on the couch is she scratching (arms, side, seat cushions, etc.)? What sort of scratching posts do you have and how large/tall are they?


----------



## SerenityFL (Oct 6, 2010)

If she's on the couch, cushions, a good way to keep her off is to get one of those mats you see in offices under chairs. Turn it upside down so the pointy ends are sticking up. She won't jump on that couch again.

Spray bottles filled with water work miracles on cats when you catch them in the act. 

If it's the arms, yah, the tape doesn't work at all. I tried those and the cats scratched right through them. Lesson to everyone: The tape is a waste of money.

You could try spraying citrus, (eat the orange, take the orange peels and grind them down, add a bit of water, make a spray), on the area. Almost every cat I know cannot stand citrus. They don't like the smell and recoil as if you just let off a stinkbomb.

I really hope you do not declaw your cats. That's like taking the top part of your finger off and if that cat ever did manage to escape outside or if you ever did give that cat up, you have taken its defenses away from it. 

You could also try those Soft Claws.

But my first thing would be to watch the cat closely while you are home. Allow them to come up to the couch and start scratching and then spray them with water from a bottle. It doesn't take but a few times of doing that before the cat gets the picture. It's even better if you can do it without them knowing it's you doing the spraying.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Whatever you do, please DON'T declaw your cat! That's an amputation, and your cat could have phantom pain its whole life. It's mutilation...

Try aluminum foil on the couch, and the bitter apple, whichever works. If nothing else works, cover the arm.


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

Please tell us whether she's scratching the sides (a vertical surface) or the seats (horizontal surface). If she just has 2 scratching posts, she may also prefer a horizontal scratch mat or corrugated cardboard piece.

In our house, we have 3 vertical scratch posts (of varying heights and locations), 2 horizontal sisal scratch mats, 1 diagonal corrugated cardboard scratcher, and 1 horizontal cardboard scratcher. Our cats don't scratch any furniture or anything they're not supposed to! 

Of course, our furniture is not made out of fabric that cats particularly enjoy scratching, it seems. We have a sofa out of faux suede and chairs of faux leather. Nothing like corduroy or woven fabric--I'm sure our cats might scratch if they had those as options!

But even if they did ruin our furniture...I'd much rather spare my cats the pain of having their toes amputated than have a pristine couch. If you have kids, I promise you your furniture will be ruined anyway. I remember taking a yellow crayon as a kid and drawing allllll over my mom's coffee table, thinking I was writing secret messages or something. I also broke the VCR by shoving toys and pieces of paper in the slot...I was pretending to "feed the reindeer". 

Declawing very well could change your cat's personality for the worse. I'd rather have my furniture ruined and keep my cats sweet and lovable and happy with their scratching.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

First off, I'm not sure if your cat is using the scratching posts at all. I started Miu on vertical posts. She took to those right away. Then I introduced horizontal ones for more choice. She had no idea what to do with it. I sat there and demonstrated what to do and I also took her paws to scratch on them as well. Now she scratches on both whenever she feels like it. So yeah, just plunking down a post and expecting a cat to do its thing might not give you the result you're looking for.

I also second the suggestion of placing a chair mat upside down on the couch so as soon as she jumps on, it won't be a good feeling. Cats learn by what is feels good and what doesn't feel good. By making the actual action unrewarding/boring/unpleasant, the cat will stop and find something else to do. Don't get me wrong, punishing won't help. You have to focus on the ACTUAL experience. What does your cat detest the most? The smell of citrus? Use lemon juice or citrus scent stuff on the couch. There's a plethora of other stuff to try such as aluminum foil, double-sided tape, spraying water (but not letting the cat see where it's coming from...cats HATE to be startled. Do it QUICK and a full-on blast right in the face), teaching commands (I can tell Miu 'NO' and she'll turn around and walk away).

Declawing will introduce a whole new set of problems for you. For a cat, scratching and biting are the defense mechanisms. You declaw, ta-da, it'll likely fall back on its second line of defense....increasing the biting. Not to mention litter pan problems. It might find the litter uncomfortable for its now tender paws...then, it abandon litter pan usage and ta-da...you got the cat peeing in your bed or another soft surface.

It doesn't understand clawing up your couch is not good. It's just doing what a cat does, scratch. You must teach it. You do not speak cat and your cat does not speak human. With this in mind, please be patient and also consistent in your lessons.

Some of us are experienced cat owners/parents and can help you. Please read over our comments and also have your hubby read them too before you decide your next course of action.




squeekers said:


> I have tried everything from sprays, tape and squirt bottles for my cat and she will not stop ruining my couch. I even have a scratching post with cat nip and one with out. I have soft claws or w/e those nail cap things are and she still does it and is still ruining my couch. Does anyone have any other ideas how to get her to stop? I dont want to declaw her but its to the point where either she gets declawed or she goes as my other half doesnt want to replace the couch unless we declaw or get rid of her...
> 
> Ideas? I could care less, but DH doesnt like it lol


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

Jeanie said:


> Whatever you do, please DON'T declaw your cat! That's an amputation, and your cat could have phantom pain its whole life.


I don't see how any study could possibly substantiate that claim.

Do men experience phantom pain from circumcisions? I think not. Even amongst major limbs in humans, persistent phantom limb sensations are quite rare, yet alone actual physical pain. The little we do know regarding phantom sensations deals with unusual growth from damaged nerve fibers, something that is unlikely to occur in a very clean laser incision which also retracts nerve fibers from the site due to the temperature.

A slight tingling sensation until fully healed is what humans feel for such incisions.


----------



## Buggsy (Jul 14, 2010)

I had the same issue. When a cat scratches, it leaves a special scent, so she will know to go there again, unfortunatly its the couch! Get a really strong air freshener or fabric spray, citrus if you can get it, and literally drench the areas she scratches. Spend time playing around the scratching post, and try and rub her paws on it. When she gets the idea to scratch the post offer her lots of love and treats. I did this and it worked instantly, with no scratching 3 months on!


----------



## rketto (Aug 22, 2010)

Ducman69 said:


> I don't see how any study could possibly substantiate that claim.
> 
> Do men experience phantom pain from circumcisions? I think not. Even amongst major limbs in humans, persistent phantom limb sensations are quite rare, yet alone actual physical pain. The little we do know regarding phantom sensations deals with unusual growth from damaged nerve fibers, something that is unlikely to occur in a very clean laser incision which also retracts nerve fibers from the site due to the temperature.
> 
> A slight tingling sensation until fully healed is what humans feel for such incisions.


The sentiment remains that declawing is a very bad decision. :?


----------



## carnivorouszoo (Oct 29, 2010)

Many people also forget that there can be actual pain if the nerves heal poorly or were cut poorly, no surgery is perfect. I still have pain from having my tubes done. They also forget that when cats scratch like this its not always to sharpen their claws, they arch and stretch and ease tension as well as exercise their backs. Cats that can not do this or can not do it properly can have back issues later on. At least that is what my vet told a woman as she left because he wouldn't do the surgery. If normal scratching posts don't work try unconventional ones like doormats hung on the wall and lain in special spots so the cat knows they can use it, they do need to be shown how to use them if they did not have one where they were born or if you got them very young and they had no time to watch everything mom did all day.


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

Definitely, it is unnecessary elective surgery, and cats may experience pain from spays just like when you got your tubes done. But risks of complications is a far cry from claims of universal phantom limb pain.

Seems like another unsubstantiated claim though regarding back injury from declaws. What study is that based on, and why is the cat the only mammal whose musculoskeletalframework requires claws to stretch? My kitties LURV their big Smartcat scratching post, but clearly don't get any kind of stretch on that from use (they don't hang off it) compared to even just their floor rolls where they superman out to maximum effect. Too often IMO anything that even remotely opposes declaws is accepted unquestionably as fact for the cons list without any kind of scrutiny to verify if the claim has any evidence to back it whatsoever.


----------



## Janis (Aug 26, 2010)

With one cat we put cheap clear shower curtains over the couch; will take more than one. Cover it completely. They don't like to scratch on the plastic. You can put a thick cloth cover or blanket over the plastic if it is one you lounge on. Can take all off when someone is coming if you need to. This was a couch in the living room which we pretty much never sat on. Another cat we had declawed because he scratched everywhere, and we were going to keep him indoors. He certainly never gave any indication, by chewing on his paws or showing any sensitivity that it bothered him. It was expensive, but we had it done by laser, and he came home seemingly with no discomfort. He always seemed like a happy, well-adjusted cat. It boils down to what you feel is the best decision for you & your cat.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Declawing is the amputation of a joint. The nerves going to those limbs are still intact. I had a friend whose leg had been amputated many years before we met, and I asked him about phantom pain. He still felt sensations from those nerves, pain, itching, etc. I'm not making this up from whole cloth. 

I don't think you'll find many members who would recommend such a drastic solution. 



> Phantom Pain
> 
> _What is phantom pain? What does it feel like? How long will it last?_
> Phantom pain is the term used to describe sensations felt by amputees, which may include tingling, itching, twisting, cramping, pins-and-needles, stabbing pains, pressure, a sense of fullness (as if the limb was still there, but slightly swollen), and so on. The ghost-limb sensations can be similar to what a non-amputee feels when his/her foot has “fallen asleep” to the point of being numb, then sensation comes back painfully. The majority of amputees experience these sensations to some degree.
> Often the feeling is very localized. An amputee may describe the sensation as being in a specific location, such as ‘on the bottom of the big toe’ or ‘on the right side of the shin, right below the knee, going down in a straight line.’ If they were to point at where the sensation was felt, the phantom limb may be shorter in comparison to where the real limb would be. Amputees may feel as though they can ‘wiggle their toes’ or ‘count on their fingers.’


Phantom Pain and Alternative Medicine

Declawing:



> The United States is way behind the rest of the civilized world in its attitude toward declawing of cats. Declawing has been illegal in England for several years. Australia, New Zealand, Germany, Wales, Finland and Brazil are among the many countries that either consider declawing illegal or inhumane, and only allow it under extreme circumstances. More and more savvy cat aficionados, Cat Fancy organizations, and veterinarians in the United States are mounting protests against declawing, calling it inhumane and unnecessary


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks, Jeanie. I too hope that the U.S. and Canada will soon join the rest of the civilized world and ban declaw procedures.


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

Jeanie said:


> Declawing is the amputation of a joint. The nerves going to those limbs are still intact.


I don't mean to be rude, but this statement doesn't make any sense. A nerve is similar to an electric cable that carries current. Sever a nerve, and that current doesn't go anywhere to be perceived. A laser creates a clean incision, and the intense heat vaporizes and cauterizes the nerve ending, similar to why there is little to no bleeding when a blood vessel is severed with a laser.


Jeanie said:


> I had a friend whose leg had been amputated many years before we met, and I asked him about phantom pain. He still felt sensations from those nerves, pain, itching, etc. I'm not making this up from whole cloth.


How does that address the statement that phantom sensations are statistically improbable, yet alone lifelong phantom pain, especially on a cut as clean and instantly cauterized as a laser? And that is for entire limbs. As stated before, approximately 25% of the world's population is circumcised, which has nerve concentrations that must be hundreds of times greater density than that required for a claw, and by no means is phantom pain something even remotely probable. 


Jeanie said:


> I don't think you'll find many members who would recommend such a drastic solution.


As a first resort, likely not, but I am sure that most members also are cognizant of the fact that there are many crusaders that are violently hostile to any discussion, and so no more keen to broach the subject than I'd be discussing the option of abortion to my priest. 

Not trying to argue, just trying to ensure that people have factual information available to help make their own informed decision to do what they ultimately decide is best for their unique circumstances. :smile:


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Ducman69 said:


> Not trying to argue, just trying to ensure that people have factual information available to help make their own informed decision to do what they ultimately decide is best for their unique circumstances.


For facts to be of any use, the facts need to be accurate and relevant. In your most recent post, along with your earlier one in this thread, you make three main points, which are inaccurate or irrelevant, as set out below:

1) You claim that phantom pain is rare or statistically improbable. In fact, between 60% and 80% of all amputees experience phantom pain. (See reports of the Mayo Clinic, various amputee websites, or if you prefer, Wikipedia). Thus, phantom pain is common and probable. 

2) You state that phantom pain arises due to damaged nerve fibers, and that damaged nerves are unlikely to occur in laser surgery. Your facts in this regard are at least 10 years out of date. Back in the early-to-mid 1990’s, it was thought that phantom pain related to severed nerves. Current medical science indicates the problem originates in the spinal cord and the brain. Put simply, the brain doesn’t recognize that the amputated body part is missing and continues to send pain signals relating to the missing part. (See any of the above-noted sources for a more technical explanation.) Since laser surgery does not serve to re-program the brain, laser surgery cannot serve to eliminate phantom pain.

3) You correctly state that circumcision does not result in phantom pain. I would add neither do tummy tucks. I fail to see the relevance, since neither procedure involves amputation, whereas as a declaw does.

Since a cat’s nervous system functions in a similar manner to a human’s, it is reasonable to presume that a cat and a human would have a similar reaction to pain, whether phantom or “real”. That being said, neither I nor anyone else knows with absolute certainty whether or not de-clawed cats experience phantom pain. And, given their instinctual tendency to conceal pain, along with their inability to speak English, I doubt we ever will. However, I don't need absolute certainty to come to a conclusion on the issue of declawing cats. I continue to believe such a procedure is inhumane, and that the associated risks are only justified in cases where the procedure is necessitated by the health issues of the cat, which cases are, in fact, rare.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Dont worry I will not declaw her. I grew up with a cat who never walked right after being declawed. The reason why I want this to stop is I cannot afford a new couch. She is scratching where the boards meet on the arms Its an older couch that is a pull out, so the sides are made of wood with foam and a cover. I have soft claws on her and she still has ruined the couch with them on. So its on the arms she will stand up and scratch. I cannot keep her out of the room as its an apartment and confining her would be to a small room and cruel. I will never declaw her, I can vouch that amputees experience phantom pain, last night I woke up to a limb of mine thats not even there tingling, burning and felt like someone was stabbing it...

Anyway, here is a pic of the couch where she has done damage. So far it seems to be only the one side she favors. I have decided to try a repellant again, this time I drenched where she has been scratching. I tried it before but maybe I didnt soak it enough. I know she dont like the smell cause when I brought it to her nose she closed her eyes and ran away. Sorry for the late reply I have been away. Alos couch covers she will either scratch through or get under..


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

squeekers said:


> Alos couch covers she will either scratch through or get under..


If the texture of the cover isn't appealing to scratch, I would think kitty would ignore it. 

Of course the question would be what kind of slipcover do cats generally not like. Mine scratch cloth, but leave my leather couches unmolested. Other cats though I hear love leather.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Sigh

A circumcision is taking skin away..a declaw a taking bone...

Anyway, I am not declawing so how did my thread turn into a "lets separate fact from fiction" game?

Also may I add the I have 4 posts and all are different heights, shapes and material..she will not touch them.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't think this discussion should even take place in this thread considering the fact that the OP stated that he would NOT be declawing the cat. We are here to help him, not to start a debate about whether or not declawing is right. Poor person really just wanted advice and here they got a debate. 

Squeekers, does the repellent have citrus in it? If it doesn't, I would try one that does. Cats tend to HATE citrus.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Nicely said, Becky. Sorry this thread has gone so astray, let's keep on topic.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Its a Hagen brand, called Indoor cat repellant. I dont have citrus on hand but I love oranges so maybe I will grab a few tm. Also I am a she lol. Squeekers (renamed Chloe after account was made) is female and the owner (me) is a female .

I have read and done research on declawing, and I believe IMO that it is inhumane. They have nails for a reason, I would feel terrible if I got her declawed and she got out, how would she defend herself. Bad enough she got out with her soft claws on and that made me feel bad enough.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh my gosh I am so sorry!!!  I feel really bad now!

With the citrus, try getting zest from your oranges, mixing it with a little water, and spraying it on your couch. It is really easy and most cats loathe it.

Again, I am so sorry. I ALWAYS end up calling someone by the wrong gender.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

The woven fabric on that couch is about the worst fabric you could have with a cat around. I've had 2 pieces of furniture with that type of fabric and both were shredded. 

Since the couch is ruined already and you can't buy a new one, I would recommend a cover, preferably microfiber. The top side will look nice and what's the difference if she gets underneath and does more damage, she's already ruined it.

If you do get to the point of buying a new couch, I find microfiber or velour are perfect fabrics to have with cats.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

If you don't want to recover, could you sew some arm covers? My previous cat also clawed my couch and I patched it using the back of one of the pillows. You could also use placemats to make arm covers. 

(Whan I got a new couch I made sure to order arm covers. Luckily my new cats don't seem interested in scrathing the couch.)


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I meant to add, on the arm covers, you can put them on sideways so they cover mostly the front. Probably need to sew them to the existing fabric otherwise they'll just get pulled off.


----------



## SerenityFL (Oct 6, 2010)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> I don't think this discussion should even take place in this thread considering the fact that the OP stated that he would NOT be declawing the cat. We are here to help him, not to start a debate about whether or not declawing is right. Poor person really just wanted advice and here they got a debate.
> 
> Squeekers, does the repellent have citrus in it? If it doesn't, I would try one that does. Cats tend to HATE citrus.


I think the reason that the debate came up is because in the very first post, the OP stated:

"I dont want to declaw her but its to the point where either she gets declawed or she goes as my other half doesnt want to replace the couch unless we declaw or get rid of her..."

Hence, the debate. But, the OP has now stated they wouldn't declaw so yes, we can all move on.

Also, the citrus was mentioned earlier and I think it would work well.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

I was at the liquidation depot today and they have nice couches on for $500. Leather, fabric and this weird stuff that felt like...ummm...hmmm, cannot seem to came a comparison. Like velvet? LOL. I thought that couch would attract the dogs hair like mad. But, I want to save up for a new couch but I am too nervous she will rip the new one apart too. I havent seen her scratch since I drenched the arms in that repellent..so we shall see.

I am used to people calling me a guy..I dress like one LOL


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

The velvet stuff usually is microfiber suede.


----------

